# power steering



## papabil (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi i would like to know where i can find info on how power steering works. and can i convert one without it. thanks bill


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Most of them involve a clutch on each wheel and a lever on each handlebar to disengage them. Some of the older Ariens ones had a differential in them similar to a car. Some of the cheap new ones have something called pin lock which is just an extra hole in the axle so the wheel can be unhooked. Those just cause the machine to pull to one side.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

I dont know what kind of technology the more modern machines have, but my 1971 Ariens has a true differential..both wheels turn independently of each other, yet both are powered..turns very easily.



papabil said:


> Hi i would like to know where i can find info on how power steering works. and can i convert one without it.


Probably not..
conversion would require heavy modification of the internal guts and transmission of the machine, would be far easier, and probably cheaper, to just research and buy a machine with the features you want..

What kind of snowblower are you talking about though?
make, model, year. (or approx year if you dont know for sure)
that would help us answer your question.

Scot


----------

